# Dupla Substrate



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Years ago I fell in love with Dupla Substrate. After checking around the net I found that some of the Dupla Products are still available from an site in Australia as well as some mortar and stone stores in Germany. But I'm not finding any of there products with US sources. Has Dupla cut back on there exporting? Does anyone know of any US sources for there products?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

api SELLS THE LATERITE.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4876


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Dupla has cut back on their entire production. It's almost never sold anymore...


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Bruce The API product is not the same as Dupla's was. They were both on the market years ago and I had used both products. The API Laterlite is good but the Dupla Laterlite gave me noticeable better results with less dosing of other minerals into the water. There are also other products I had tried like Flourish Laterlite which was also good but not the same.


----------



## Johnny99 (Dec 28, 2005)

I can sell you factory Dupla products right here in the USA, including laterite.


----------

